# Can't add a recipe with the mobile app



## GotGarlic (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi. I just tried to post a recipe from my phone and got the message to choose an option - was this a recipe? Couldn't find a way to choose an option and it failed to post. 

Am I missing something, or could this be fixed if it's a bug?  Thanks.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2015)

I had the same issue yesterday.  You have to go to the "real" DC website in order to post a recipe, there you'll get the option of posting a recipe.  I was about to pull my hair out after 800 tries.  There is no option on the iPad or phone.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks, Dawg.


----------

